# Use France to divide Europe



## mike_cos (Jun 30, 2011)

If ther's one thing I love of US is a good habit to declassify... it is about sixty US gov. docs from 1969 to 1975 about US assistance to nuclear french program... it is interesting to discover that France could be used by Washington as a lever to amplify the division between Paris and London.
This doc is about meeting between Kissinger, Scowcroft and his deputy at the time, defense secretary Foster and two senior government officials. Very instructive.. LOL

DECLASSIFIED DOCU


----------

